# Veels Geluk Engee



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Baie geluk! Hoop jy het 'n massiewe dag ! en 'n toekoms vol bokke !

:darkbeer:

:thumbs_up


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Engee,

Vat dit nou rustig vandag.:darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail:

Sit al die rekenaars af by die werk en geniet net die dag.:wink:

Jy kan weer more die bleddy goed aan sit.

Veels gelukih on Maat!!!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Have a brilliant one!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Geluk Engee. mag daar nog baie van hulle wees.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Verjaarsdag*

Engee,
Baie geluk,hoop jy dop nog honderde goed om in die toekoms
Philip


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Engee, I hope that you have a great year
Ryan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thank you very much guys! I'm almost of the age now where one would start hoping people would rather forget your birthday than remember! Ha ha ha!

All the best to you!

Regards

Engee

Ps: Gerhard die dag wanneer ek nie werk nie is wanneer hierdie land van ons weer homself regruk en ons weer die krag het waarvoor ons betaal het! Ha!


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Engee, jy is nog te jonk. Eers van 40 af begin jy weer agteruit tel met die verjaarsdae


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ha ha ha!:darkbeer:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Veels geluk met jou verjaardag Engee

Happy Birthday Engee 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Engee


:darkbeer: :RockOn::band:ccasion13::wav::rock::happy1: :dancing:


May each day of the next year take you onward toward your dreams 


Take care
Alles van die Beste
Alles Gute

Frank ("the other one")*
__________________


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Thank you very much guys! I'm almost of the age now where one would start hoping people would rather forget your birthday than remember! Ha ha ha!


Now you are so old / jung like my first son. You can belife me, men`s are like wine, je older je better:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Have a great day Engee.....*

and an awesome year.ccasion13::cheers:

Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Who is getting old?*

Hello Engee:cocktail:

Happy Birthdayccasion16::archery:

All the best for the new year.:cocktail:

Bushhat:cocktail:

P.S. when is the party,I like warthog on the spit:wink:


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!*

Happy Birthday, Engee! may you have a great day, if it was possiable to stop time! I would do so, so that you can stay young for ever!!!ccasion13: :binkybaby:

Bernie.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Thank you very much guys! I'm almost of the age now where one would start hoping people would rather forget your birthday than remember! Ha ha ha!
> 
> All the best to you!
> 
> ...



Ek herdenk my my 21st al vir die laaste 15 jaar


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Geluk Engee jy is so oud soos jy voel ek is 18 Daie geluk ou maat mag jy 'n great jaar vorentoe he 
Groete Hendrik


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Baie geluk Engee:darkbeer:
Liewers laat as nooit:wink:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

OutaAfrica said:


> Geluk Engee jy is so oud soos jy voel ek is 18 Daie geluk ou maat mag jy 'n great jaar vorentoe he
> Groete Hendrik


Jy het dit heeltemal verkeerd. Jy is so oud soos wat jou girlfriend voel....
:tongue:


----------

